# Painting Shop Floors, Yea or Nea



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

I have 3/4 inch ply for my floors. Was wondering if I choose to paint them both for appearance and ease of cleaning if it may cause any problems in the wood. Like bowing or not letting the wood breathe.

I am adding on to a shed and the floors in there are not insulated yet but plan to put in 2" foam like the addition.

The old shed was built on the ground. there are various layers built up and then the floor. I put gravel and vapor barrier under the addition. Plan on putting gutters around it next year some time. It seems to be well drained around the building.

Just was wondering if anyone had problems after painting their wood floors. I know the paint will act as an additional vapor barrier. I'm thinking moisture from underneath could possible bow the plywood due to the paint on top not letting the wood breathe from one side to the other.

Thanks.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I would just use a floor poly.


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

My shop is a cave. I dug out the underneath of my barn and laid 2X4 pt with 3/4 ply on top. To say the least, it's a bit more damp then a woodworker would like but manage with fans in the summer and a heater in the winter. I never did anything to my floor - left it unfinished and I'm glad with that option. The floor does breath and sucks some of the moister out of the air. As a matter of fact, although my shop is quite neat, I've been known to leave sawdust hiding in the corners. Helps with the moister problem.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Plywood is pretty darn stable because of the cross-grain construction. You don't have a problem there if it is well fastened down on centers appropriate to its thickness.

Wood does not breathe. It takes in moisture and releases moisture-quite a different thing.

The key issue here is the ventilation under the floor. If air is able to move through there, then all will be well.

The consideration with paint on the floor is friction. A wood floor with poly or some kind of gloss paint, plus a little hardwood sawdust, and you have a recipe for a fall. Hitting one's head on the sofa is one thing, but on a cast iron tool top is quite another. If you choose to paint, I'd shop carefully for the right material. I'd chat with my professional paint store guy about that.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

My floor is 3/4" T&G Advantech OSB, over 1" styrofoam, on 24" centers of 5/4" PTSYP on the flat, on slab; finished with porch/deck paint. I love it.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

It might be overkill, but I would paint both sides and seal the edges. Even exterior plywood will warp and delaminate over time. It is "water resistant" not water proof.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

It might be overkill, but I would paint both sides and seal the edges. Even exterior plywood will warp and delaminate over time. It is "water resistant" not water proof.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I would paint it red!


----------

